# نظام الـ Auto parking .. أترك سيارتك تركن فى مكانها بالنيابة عنك



## d_a_w_i (5 يناير 2010)

*نظام المساعدة الفاعلة لوقف السيارة*
*إرفع يديك عن المقود لأنه تعلّم*
* وقف السيارة في مكانها نيابة عنك*
*\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\*







*من لا يذكر رعشات أيام تعلم القيادة، لدى الإستعداد للإنطلاق مثلاً من دون تنتيع السيارة أو التسبب بتوقف محركها فجأة؟*

*تلك صعوبات تتباعد يوماً بعد يوم، ليس فقط مع تزايد إنتشار علب التروس الأوتوماتيكية أو اليدوية المؤتمتة (من دون دواسة تعشيق)، بل أيضاً مع أنظمة الكبح الأوتوماتيكي التي تمنع كر السيارة الى الوراء عند الإنطلاق في طريق صاعدة، فلا ترتخي المكابح أوتوماتيكياً إلا بعد ضغطك على دواسة الوقود.*​ 


 *وقف إسكايب 2010 من دون لمس المقود لتوجيهه يميناً أو يساراً!* 
*كثيرة هي الحلول التقنية التي تطل علينا سنوياً، بل فصلياً أحياناً، لكن هناك رعشة لا تزال تتسبب بتصبب عرق كثيرين، حتى ممن يقودون منذ سنوات: من ينسى "ورشة" الإضطرار الى وقف السير موقتاً للرجوع وركن السيارة الى جانب الطريق، بين سيارتين؟*

*ليس هناك ما يقلق عند الرجوع حوالي العاشرة مساء في حي هادئ مثلاً. لكن ماذا تفعل لتجنّب عصابية أبواق السيارات "المعصّبة" وراءك لأن سائقيها "المهذبين" عاجزون عن الإنتظار عشر ثوانٍ لترجع بسيارتك لركنها قرب الرصيف؟ والويل ثم الويل إن فشلت في المحاولة الأولى وسعيت الى ثانية. عندها ستنضم الحناجر الى جوقة الأبواق!*

*إطمئن... فحتى هذه المعضلة أصبح لها حل اليوم. وقف السيارة أوتوماتيكياً لم يعد حلماً، بل أصبح متاحاً حتى في سيارات ماركات شعبية، مثل إسكايب Ford escape أو فلكس Flex لدى ماركة فورد، وليس فقط في سيارات نخبوية مثل لينكولن إم كاي إس Lincoln MKS أو إم كاي تي MKT لدى المجموعة ذاتها.*

*إسم التكنولوجيا "الإنقاذية" هذه "نظام المساعدة الفاعلة لوقف السيارة Active park Assist، وهي تساعد السائق أولاً برصد المكان المتاح للتوقف، ثم بتشغيل المقود (بعد تأكيد السائق) للإنعطاف يمينا ويساراً في عمليات الرجوع والتقدم، حتى حلول السيارة في الوضعية الصحيحة بين سيارتين (أو اي حاجزين مماثلين).*

*حسناً، لن نقول أنك ستتفرّج على عملية التوقف وأنت مكتف اليدين تماماً، بل... تقريباً.*


*التوقف الأوتوماتيكي*
*كيف يرفع إذاً نظام المساعدة الفاعلة لوقف السيارة، الترددَ والقلق اللذين يسبقان عملية ركن السيارة، خصوصاً عندما نكون شبه "مطاردين" بسائقين يكاد يلتصق مقدم سيارتهم بلوحة تسجيل سيارتنا*


*



*


*يستغل نظام المساعدة الفاعلة لتسهيل وقف السيارة Active Park Assist أجهزة رصد في مقدم السيارة وفي مؤخرها، إضافة الى جهاز التعزيز الكهربائي لنظام التوجيه Electric Power Assist Steering, EPAS، لتوجيه العجلتين الأماميتين في مناورات التوقف بين سيارتين أو حاجزين، على النحو التالي:*

* - تكبس أولاً زر تشغيل النظام في لوحة القيادة، أثناء مرورك قرب الموقع الذي ترغب وقف سيارته فيه، فتبدأ أجهزة الرصد العاملة بالذبذبات فوق السمعية مهمة قياس المساحة المتاحة، اي بين الحاجزين الأول (السيارة التي تنوي التوقف أمامها مباشرة) والثاني (الأخرى التي ستتوقف وراءها مباشرة)، للتأكد أولاً من صلاحية المساحة.*

*بعد إتمام عملية القياس وإبلاغ السائق بأن المكان كافٍ لطول سيارته، يطلب النظامُ تأكيد السائق طلبه للمساعدة في وقف السيارة.*
​



*شاشة إسكايب 2010 وعليها الصورة الخلفية المساعدة عند الرجوع للتوقف**.* 
*فور موافقة السائق، يبدأ نظام التوجيه بتشغيل المقود أوتوماتيكياً، يميناً أو يساراً، بينما يكتفي السائق بتشغيل دواستَي الكبح والوقود، إضافة الى الغيار طبعاً بين نسبتَي التقدم والرجوع تباعاً بواسطة علبة التروس.*

*أثناء عملية التوقف، يبلّغ السائق ايضاً بواسطة إشارات بصرية و/ أو سمعية (حسب الموديلات)، عن مدى إقتراب مصد سيارته مما يقع وراءها أو أمامها (سيارة أخرى أو حاجز أو كائن حي)، مع إعطائه التعليمات اللازمة للتوقف قبل ملامسة المصد لما يقع وراءه أو أمامه.*

*يجدر التذكير بأنه على الرغم من إتمام عملية توجيه المقود أوتوماتيكياً تماماً، تبقى الأولوية دوماً لتحكم السائق الذي يمكنه التدخل في أي لحظة بمجرد لمسه للمقود وتحريكه له، ليستعيد التحكم اليدوي بالمقود كلياً.*

*التكامل التقني*
​



​ 
*تقنياً، يتعذر التحدث اليوم عن أنظمة مستقلة في السيارات، لأنها أصبحت، ولحسن الحظ، مجموعة من الوظائف المندرجة ضمن أنظمة متكاملة وتغطي مجالات مختلفة، تجمعها أجهزة رصد sensors تعمل لأكثر من وظيفة، ومعالجات إلكترونية processors تنقل المعلومات الواردة من أجهزة رصد مختلفة لتحليلها بواسطة برامج متخصصة programs لنقل تعليماتها الى أنظمة التدخل actuators، وذلك كله خلال أجزاء بسيطة من الثانية الواحدة.*

*ففي مجال نظام المساعدة الفاعلية لوقف السيارة، يبدأ التكامل طبعاً من التعزيز الكهربائي لنظام التوجيه EPAS, Electric Power Assisted Steering والذي يتضمن حتى في عدد من موديلات مجموعة فورد وظيفة تصحيح وتعويض للشرود المتدرّج Pull-Drift Compensation، وهي تقنية ترصد حالة الطريق إن مالت في أي إتجاه أو مرّت السيارة وسط رياح تعصف بقوة من أي من الجانبين، فيعوّض جهاز التعزيز الكهربائي ميل الشرود يميناً أو يساراً، فلا يضطر السائق الى الإكثار من التصحيح للإحتفاظ بخط السير المستقيم. ويقوم نظام التصحيح والتعويض بعمله من دون أن يشعر به السائق عملياً، لأنه مصمم للتكيّف والمساعدة حسب الظروف.*
​



​ 
*المهم في الأمر هو أن التعزيز الكهربائي (وليس الهيدروليكي) لنظام التوجيه يلعب دوره ايضاً أثناء توقف السيارة، بتحريك المقود يميناً ويساراً، ضمن منظومة متكاملة وتشمل، الى جانب التعزيز الكهربائي:*

** نظام رصد الزوايا غير المرئية BLIS, Blind Spot Information System (سيعرضه هذا الملحق في موضوع مستقل) ومهمته إبلاغ السائق فور دخول أي جسم في المجال غير المنظور في أي من المرايا. وهو يستغل جهازَي رادار (يستغلهما أيضاً نظام التنبية من السير المقبل من الجانبين الخلفيين، والوارد ذكره في الفقرة التالية مباشرة)، كل منهما مركب في أحد جانبَي المؤخر، ليكشف الرادار السيارة الداخلة في مجال تغطيته فيضيء إشارة تنبيه ضوئية في مرآة الجانب المعني بدخول السيارة القريبة، مع تنبيه آخر على شاشة عرض المعلومات في لوحة القيادة.*

** نظام التنبيه من السير المقترب Cross Traffic Alert (سيعرضه هذا الملحق أيضاً في موضوع مستقل)، وهو يساعد السائق عند رجوعه لإخراج سيارته من بين سيارتين أو قرب جدار مثلاً، بتنبيهه إن كانت هناك سيارة أخرى مقبلة من أي من الجانبين الخلفيين (قبل أن يكون السائق في وضعية تسمح له برؤية السيارة المقبلة فعلياً)، بفضل جهازَي الرادار المذكورين في الفقرة السابقة، واللذين يرصدان أي جسم متحرك في مدى 65 قدماً (نحو 20 متراً) في اي من الجانبين الخلفيين. في تلك الحالة، يبلّغ السائق بالأمر بواسطة إنذارين، أولهما هو المؤشر الضوئي في مرآة الجهة التي يقبل منها الجسم المتحرك والواجب تجنبه، والآخر سمعي.*

*تقييم النظام*

*لم يكد يطل نظام فورد حتى إنتزع في 12 الجاري جائزة مجلة العلوم والتكنولوجيا بوبولار ساينس Popular Science الشهيرة، لـ "أفضل الإبتكارات الحديثة" Best of What's New في صناعة السيارات (يعرض الإبتكار في عدد المجلة لشهر كانون الأول / ديسمبر 2009).*

*وهو العام الثالث على التوالي تفوز فيه فورد بجائزة بوبولار ساينس، بعد إنتزاعها لقب العام 2008 لتقنيتي إيزيفيول Easy Fuel Capless fuel-filler system ، وهو غطاء داخلي يوصد فوهة ملء الوقود أوتوماتيكياً فور سحب خرطوم الوقود من عنق الخزان، وإيكوبوست EcoBoost الذي سيتناوله هذا الملحق بعرض مفصل قريباً.*
​



*فلكس، من أوائل موديلات فورد المتاحة مع خيار المساعدة الفاعلة لوقف السيارة.* 
*أما جائزة العام 2007 فكانت من نصيب نظام فورد سينك SYNC الذي بيعت منهأكثر من مليون وحدة في سيارات فورد ولينكولن وميركوري حتى الآن. وهو نظام مطور بالتعاون بين مجموعة فورد وبين شركة مايكروسوفت، ويجمع الوظائف الترفيهية والإتصالاتية مع إمكان تشغيله شفهياً، من دون لمس أي زر، كما يسمح بتبادل المعلومات لاسلكياً بينه وبين التجهيزات العاملة بتقنية بلوتوث Bluetooth، بما فيها أجهزة التلفون الجوال والأجهزة السمعية الرقمية، بما يجيز التحكم بالإتصالات التلفونية وإختيار الموسيقى المفضلة من دون رفع اليدين عن المقود.*

*وفي إطار مشابه، يذكر أن مجموعة فورد تصدرت أيضاً صانعي السيارات في تصنيف مجلس براءات الإختراع The Patent Board المتخصص بتحليل الإختراعات وتقييمها في العالم، لجودة الإبتكارات التي تسجّل لها براءة الإختراع، وخصوصاً، في أهمية دلالاتها العملية.*
*ففي نشرة الربع الأخير من العام الماضي لأهم عشر براءات إختراع تم تسجيلها للإبتكارات المتعلقة بصناعة السيارات وبوسائل النقل، صنّف مجلس براءات الإختراع فورد في صدارة صانعي السيارات في كثافة الأبحاث Research intensity وفي أهمية وقعها وتأثيرها في صناعتها Industy impact*



*Self-parking Technology*




​


Self-parking technology is mostly used in parallel parking situations (although BMW has a prototype that parks itself in horizontal spaces, like small garages). Parallel parking requires cars to park parallel to a curb, in line with the other parked cars. Most people need about six feet more space than the total length of their car to successfully parallel park, although some expert drivers can do it with less space. 
To parallel park, the driver must follow these five basic steps: 


 He pulls ahead of the space and stops beside the car in front of it.
wheels towards the curb, he backs into the space at around a 45-degree angle. Turning the car's
 When his front wheels are even with the rear wheels of the car in front of him, he straightens them and continues backing up.
 While checking his rear view to be sure that he doesn't come too close to the car behind him, the driver turns his wheels away from the curb to swing the front end of his car into the space.
 Finally, the driver pulls forward and backwards in the space until his car is about one foot away from the curb.
 

* Your browser does not support JavaScript or it is disabled. * 


Self-parking cars currently on the market are not completely autonomous, but they do make parallel parking much easier. The driver still regulates the speed of the vehicle by pressing and releasing the brake pedal (the car's idle speed is enough to move it into the parking space without pressing the gas pedal). Once the process begins, the on-board computer system take over the steering wheel. 
The car moves forward into position beside the front car, and a signal lets the driver know when he should stop. Then the driver shifts the car into reverse and releases the brake slightly to begin moving backward. Using the power steering system, the computer turns the wheel and perfectly maneuvers the car into the parking space. When the car has backed far enough into the space, another signal lets the driver know that he should stop and shift the car into drive. The car pulls forward as the wheels adjust to maneuver it into the space. A final signal (on the British Toyota Prius, it's a female voice that intones, "The assist is finished.") tells the driver when parking is complete. 

On the British Toyota Prius, a large computer screen mounted on the dashboard gives the driver notifications such as when to stop, when to shift into reverse, and when to slowly ease off the brake to move the car into the parking spot. 

Different self-parking systems have different ways of sensing the objects around the car. Some have sensors distributed around the front and rear bumpers of the car, which act as both transmitters and receivers. These sensors transmit signals, which bounce off objects around the car and reflect back to them. The car's computer then uses the amount of time that it takes those signals to return to calculate the location of the objects. Others systems have cameras mounted onto the bumpers or use radar to detect objects. The end result is the same: the car detects the other parked cars, the size of the parking space and the distance to the curb, then steers it into the space. 
​ 



الاّن أترككم مع الفيديوهات ..​ 
*Automatic parking from Toyota*

​http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_2VigYuai4&feature=related​ 



​ 

*Automatic parking from Lexus*
​

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNZXwMb7Xws&feature=related​ 




​ 






*Automatic parking from BMW*​ 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aRJ3DLyDCb0​ 



​ 


وهذا الفيديو لإختراع مصرى طبعاً لا يقارن بما رأيناه فهو ميكانيكى ولا يعتمد على الحساسات
ولكن مميزاته أنه يتوافق مع أى سيارة أياً كان نوعها إضافة إلى رخص ثمنه 
خطوة لا بأس بها 
المجتمع العربى ككل يمتلك العقول ويفتقد إلى الإمكانيات الفعالة فى مجال الهندسة والتصنيع
وجودة الأبحاث العلمية التى يصرف عليها الأجانب ملايين الدولارات سنوياً
​ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Jq6bdwIXWQ&feature=related​ 




​ 




*ملحوظة هامة جداً *​
* Auto-parking أيضاً تطلق على تكنولوجيا الركن الاّلى **للسيارات** فى جراجات مجهزة كما فى الصورة تكون رأسية حيث تأخذ أقل مساحة سطحية مع أكبر عدد ممكن من السيارات وفقاً للتصميم (نفس فكرة المبانى والشقق)*








*إذا أردتم مزيد من المعلومات عن تلك التكنولوجيا فلا تترددوا*


المصادر 


http://www.sayyaratouna.com

http://auto.howstuffworks.com

http://www.youtube.com​ 



*



​*

* { رَبَّنَا لا تُزِغْ قُلُوبَنَا بَعْدَ إِذْ هَدَيْتَنَا وَهَبْ لَنَا مِنْ لَدُنْكَ رَحْمَةً إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْوَهَّاب} ​*
*  [آل عمران:8]​*


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (5 يناير 2010)

شكرا اخي العزيز علي تقديمك لنا كل جديد في مجال السيارات ، وهو امر مهم جدا لنكون مطلعين دائما علي آخر ما وصلت اليه تكنولوجيا السيارات ، فبارك الله فيك والي الامام دائما .


----------



## العقاب الهرم (5 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخى
وبانتظار جديدك


----------



## d_a_w_i (5 يناير 2010)

> شكرا اخي العزيز علي تقديمك لنا كل جديد في مجال السيارات ، وهو امر مهم جدا لنكون مطلعين دائما علي آخر ما وصلت اليه تكنولوجيا السيارات ، فبارك الله فيك والي الامام دائما .




أشكرك أخى الفاضل مهندس عاطف ومنتدى العرب دوماً سباق ومحدًث مع اّخر ما وصلت إليه التكنولوجيا


​


> *بارك الله فيك اخى
> وبانتظار جديدك*​




شكراً مهندس طه (العقاب النشط) ..جزاك الله كل خير

​


----------



## اسامة القاسى (5 يناير 2010)

حاجه رائعه فعلا 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## jouini87 (5 يناير 2010)

معلومات جميلة
ليست لدي سيارة ولكني أستعمل أحيانا سيارة أبي الخردة :7:
ولكن لشراء هذا الجهاز علي أن أبيع السيارة:86::68:


----------



## سمير شربك (6 يناير 2010)

موضوع مميز 
وأتمنى أن ترفع الروابط على موقع فور شير


----------



## d_a_w_i (6 يناير 2010)

> حاجه رائعه فعلا
> جزاك الله خيرا



أشكرك مهندس أسامة البلقاسى 







> معلومات جميلة
> ليست لدي سيارة ولكني أستعمل أحيانا سيارة أبي الخردة :7:
> ولكن لشراء هذا الجهاز علي أن أبيع السيارة:86::68:




أخى Jouini87 ربنا يرزقك بسيارة Lexus 


​


> *موضوع مميز
> وأتمنى أن ترفع الروابط على موقع فور شير*​



صديقى المهندس سمير شربك  ..أى روابط تقصد ؟


----------



## xalainx (7 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## المهندسة مي اشرف (8 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

انا مهندسه قسم سيارات وعندي بحث على auto parking senor

وبصراحه عجبني الموضوع ده جدااا واستفد منه جدااا

وكنت محتاجة معلومات اضافيه عن نظريه العمل ويا ريت تكون بالانجليزي

وشكراااااااااااا


----------



## d_a_w_i (18 يوليو 2010)

> *السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> 
> انا مهندسه قسم سيارات وعندي بحث على auto parking senor
> 
> ...



أعتذر عن عدم الرد نظراً لتغيبى عن المنتدى لظروف العمل


----------



## ميادة (19 يوليو 2010)

معلومه مميزه وجديده بارك الله فيك


----------

